# Angel and Devil twins



## milkbaby (Oct 2, 2017)

I took this pic of "twin" western chefs I made starting from the same design but which turned out different. The way this pic got lit made me think of an angel and devil sitting on each shoulder... Lucky accident.










The one I just finished:








The older one, it's not really as huge a difference as the first pic suggests:


----------



## Nemo (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice work MB. Cool handles.

What's the Steel? Are they KU finished monosteel?


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 3, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Nice work MB. Cool handles.
> 
> What's the Steel? Are they KU finished monosteel?



Thanks Nemo! 

These are both monosteel, 15N20 carbon steel, a relatively simple low alloy steel. Quite easy to sharpen like shirogami, and though a little less carbon the steel may be tougher due to the nickel. These are stock removal with cold forged texture, and the KU is from heat treat in non-reducing forge as well as oil quench. If you look closely, there are two colors both black from heating in the forge and a lighter black/grey which I believe comes from burnt quench oil on top of that.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 18, 2017)

Where did the Scissors, Rock, Paper bottle caps come off of.:biggrin:


----------



## John N (Oct 18, 2017)

Look great! I think I saw these on Instagram? im @non_jic on there. I might copy your theme and do 2 'opposite knives' at some point !


----------

